# freezing fish



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

When you freeze your fish do you add water to the ziploc bag to prevent freezer burn? I've heard of people doing this but never have. I typically don't keep fish that often but currently saving for a fish fry. No, I'm not over the legal limit...it's sad that I have to add the last comment


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

I've done it for years and have not had any problem! Good luck.


----------



## 4seasons (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes I do. If I do not eat it right away I will add water to cover the fish. Works for me.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

I have heard adding water helps prevent freezer burn too, but I don't add it. I just freeze them in a ziplock. The longest I usually keep them frozen has been 3-4 weeks. Fish doesn't last long at my house. 
I use my vacuum sealer for fish I give away, since I have no control over how long my friends may keep them.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

You use your vaccum sealer for the fish you give away? Man those rolls and bags aint cheap. They'd be getting the ziploc water method.

I use pint size ziploc freezer bags. I put in the fish and add water. Then as I am sliding the seal I squeeze out as much of the water as possible. That way I do not have a pound of fish and a pound of water.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I always cover the fish in water also but it takes sooooo long to defrost them. I'm slowly "converting" over to using the vacuum sealer.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Another vote for adding water to the zip loc. We do this and have never had any trouble with freezer burn. Its nice if you can hold them while they are freezing them so the stack up like books on a shelf instead of a big frozen blob.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

I use the Walmart brand bags on my Foodsaver Vacuum sealer, they are reasonably priced. The only issue with the cheaper bags is sometimes I have to use the manual over ride to get a good vacuum. But they work fine.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

glnmiller said:


> I use the Walmart brand bags on my Foodsaver Vacuum sealer, they are reasonably priced. The only issue with the cheaper bags is sometimes I have to use the manual over ride to get a good vacuum. But they work fine.


Never knew walmart had a brand? May look into it.

Defrosting them is not all that tough. I pull them out of the freezer and put them in the fridge over night. next day it is in the sink for a couple hours.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

glnmiller said:


> I use the Walmart brand bags on my Foodsaver Vacuum sealer, they are reasonably priced.


Like "Andy Capp" I did not know that Wal-Mart had their own brand. Do you know if it is available on-line or if it is shown on-line?

I do know that some of the larger butcher and packer supply places have a brand of bag or roll that is not the Foodsaver brand.

As to the fish, sometimes I freeze in a bit of water. The fish fillets are put into one of those square containers and just enough water added to cover. Then, later more fish is added and more water. Keep the fish tightly packed and just use enough water to cover.

Most of the time we just put the fillets into a plastic bag and get as much air out as possible.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Alex,
Currently I am buying bags here
http://www.thesweetattack.com/page/page/1617042.htm

I bought an initial 200 quart size bags. I have the compact foodsaver. These bags are a little thinner. I have packaged 3 deer, and multiple other things and have been very happy with these bags. $50 and change for 200 delivered to you is about half of what you would pay for foodsaver brand bags.

I still freeze my fish in water though.


----------



## Laid Back 57 (Sep 22, 2007)

I use quart and gallon size Zip-Lock freezer bags with the double seal.Before I put in fish,I will mark bags with permanant marker.Date,species,and how many filets.Fill with water to cover and squeeze out excess air then seal.I put bags in plastic milk crates in the freezer.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

The Walmart bags are called Great Value brand, they only come in rolls, and I have only been able to buy them in the 11" wide rolls, of 16'.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I always freeze fish in ziplocks and water, they'll keep for months...maybe even longer. One tip...use a good marker to label the fish. I have many "mistery" bags in my deep freeze.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Frozenfish said:


> When you freeze your fish do you add water to the ziploc bag to prevent freezer burn? I've heard of people doing this but never have. I typically don't keep fish that often but currently saving for a fish fry. No, I'm not over the legal limit...it's sad that I have to add the last comment


I did use water in zip-loks to freeze fish but I found a much better way. I double wrap several fillets or one fillet,depending on the fillet size in saran-wrap (or a similar product) then put them in a freezer zip-lok. You can seperate the fish into amounts just enough for a meal and they stay good for several months. Make sure you squeeze a lot of air out of the zip-loks before sealing. I just had several walleye meals the past couple weeks from fish that I caught in July and no freezer burn or fishy taste. But eating fresh fish a day or two after caught is best. I smoke, In March,fish that I've caught in spring 10 months earlier and use the saran wrap method,it works great.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I also use the water in a freezer bag method . When I thaw them out I will fill the sink with hot water and let them float . It still takes a while but this method cuts the thaw time down alot .


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

I vacuum seal all my fish and I pat them dry as the manufacturer recommends. I've never had a problem. I use food saver bags but I may look in to the Walmarts now. Two 11" x 18' rolls for $20 didn't seem too awful bad but I guess I'll have to shop around.


----------



## fubar07 (Nov 6, 2007)

I always fill it with water then get as much air ou tas i can. I just ate some walleye and perch from last spring and it still tastes dang good to me.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Right now I am working on the perch I caught through the ice last February! In fact, have some in the fridge thawing for tonight's dinner. I always cover the filets in water, get rid of all the air, seal and then double up the zip-lock bags. 
<----<<<


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

Freezing in water is the best for keeping the quality. Vacuum seal is next best for quality, but also good for more storage. Unfortunately, I don't have the storage problem. No other methods are worthy.


----------

